# An Indulgence



## pops6927 (Oct 4, 2009)

Smoked my usual once-every-two-weeks Corn King ham product for lunchmeat; but this time I added a couple onions for Sunday morning breakfast. 
Instead of the usual 2 eggs, I made up an omelet of the ham and smoked onion plus eggs, a touch of milk and several shakes of hotsauce.
I'm no omelet maker by any means, and of course when I tried to get it out of the pan it broke apart, but it was sooo good! Topped with hot sauce-laced ketchup, Italian toast and my own breakfast sausage.. a treat!

*The onion chopped up*



*Breakfast*


----------



## chefrob (Oct 4, 2009)

see...just cover with ketsup and no one can tell!!! never smoked onions....do they get sweet at all?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 4, 2009)

Semi - they still had some crunch so weren't cooked all the way through, still a nice onion taste.  Didn't want to soften them totally.


----------



## nate_46 (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like a really good breakfast!  Making me hungry for lunch!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 4, 2009)

bet that would be a hell of a start for some kick-azz sauce!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice Breakfast...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm with everyone here thats a good looking breakfast for sure. I too haven't smoked an onion either but I will soon to. Great job Pops and it doesn't matter how they look just how they taste.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great Pops.  Be interested in how you smoked the onion.  Did you chop and smoke in a pan, slice and smoke, smoke it whole without the skin?


----------



## rivet (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Pops that was an awesome breeakfast! All it needed was some gooey cheesey goodness melting on it


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm an omelette lover also, thanks for sharing.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 6, 2009)

good looking breakfast there Pop's-love smoked onions-chopped, sliced or whole- cut the top 1/2 inch off an onion scoop out a small amount add a tab of butter with smoked salt & pepper sit in foil boat loose and on the smoker with anything else.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you!  Going to have to try those some point.


----------

